# DIGG addiction



## Richard King (Jan 7, 2007)

It started with Drudgereport and some of the other light stuff. I thought I could handle it. Turns out it was a gateway drug. Next thing I knew I was digging on digg.com. Can't stop. Must stop web surfing every current event and cultural reference and topic known to man...ahhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrgggh


----------



## gwine (Jan 7, 2007)

Richard King said:


> It started with Drudgereport and some of the other light stuff. I thought I could handle it. Turns out it was a gateway drug. Next thing I knew I was digging on digg.com. Can't stop. Must stop web surfing every current event and cultural reference and topic known to man...ahhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrgggh


I was a casual fan of digg.com until I once saw a link announcing a new firefox mascot. It was a picture of a woman with a fox tail striking a somewhat explicit pose.  Usually I would say she was wearing nothing but a smile, but I didn't see her face so I don't know if she was smiling. I quickly left the site, though, but I can't believe I made it to the site since I was at work and their censorship is pretty high. I can't even get to the main audio page of sermonaudio.com.  

Haven't been back to digg.com since. I realize they can't keep tabs on every site that shows up, but I didn't really need that.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 7, 2007)

Man I haven't had that experience but isn't the site set up where the people on it can get that removed very quickly?

I was just bemoaning the amount of time I wasted getting caught up only to find more and more and more stuff to read. If I see them sneaking girly mag stuff in it will be easier to stop. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## gwine (Jan 7, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Man I haven't had that experience but isn't the site set up where the people on it can get that removed very quickly?
> 
> I was just bemoaning the amount of time I wasted getting caught up only to find more and more and more stuff to read. If I see them sneaking girly mag stuff in it will be easier to stop. Thanks for the heads up.


Maybe it is, I don't know. It has been a couple of months ago so it is possible the link "disappeared".

And I wasn't trying to turn you, or anyone else, off to the site, because it could have been a 1 in a million (or at least on in 146,735) chance and I was the winner. Like you I find it easy to url-surf and digg.com was, and I'm sure still is, an interesting and varied site. 

So many books (sites) - so little time. Sigh. Makes me want to chuck it all and go back to The Book.



> Ecc 12:12 And further, by these, my son, be admonished: of making many books there is no end; and much study is a weariness of the flesh.



And you're welcome. And you, too, Mr. Hicks.


----------

